# Dremel recommendations?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I've always wanted to dremel Louis' nails! That's why I bought the silly Pedi-Paws last summer, but I didn't have the patience to really acclimate him to it at the time. I figured I'd start cheap and work up to a real dremel if I could condition him to it. Lately I've picked it up again and we've gotten the point where he will lie on his side and let me do a nail or two. So I think we are ready for a real dremel! I saw some recommendations in one of last weeks post, and here are a couple I picked out and I know some of you use:

Dremel 7300

Dremel MiniMite

Master Grooming Tools

I'm looking for something not too powerful, he is after all a small dog, and something preferably rechargeable...or corded, but with a removable cord! 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated :biggrin:

ETA: I'm thinking the Dremel 7300 and MiniMite are basically the same, only one is marketed for pets?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got this one: 

Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit | PetEdge.com

It was what Linsey recommended in a previous thread. I had the pedipaws too and it totally sucked on Minnie's thick nails. I was skeptical about this one, but it does an AWESOME job. Just did her nails today actually and they look great.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I also find that to be much less "grating" then the Pedipaws..... what I mean by that is ...it feels like you have more control than the pedipaws, so it is much easier to shape the nail. Also like the variable speeds. I don't know why but it feels more comfortable in my hand and Minnie acclimated to it quickly.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I just have the 7.5 whatever it is, black and decker. It works well though and I use it on all 8 of my dogs, danes, mastiffs, gsd, yorkies. I think it was $25.00 and I have used the same one for at least the last 2 years!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! That was the one I was secretly leaning towards anyway :biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Okay, how about replacements for the grinding/sanding stones? Would the Dremel ones be easier to find? Also, it comes with so many different types of stones for attachments, how will I know which one to use :wacko:


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

This is the best website I have ever seen with regards to dremeling including equipment recommendations and photos How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

This is interesting for me also. Haven't read all the links above yet but I have seen the dremel type ones advertised on TV but the local dog grooming place said the friction can cause the nails to get very hot and they don't recommend, they clip, but then of course they do nail clipping as part of their business so I'm not sure how objective they are being.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had the master grooming tools one for several years now. 
I have used it on dogs as small as a cocker spaniel puppy, to my Danes, and I have yet to use one I like better. 
It's not a secret, I have a "handful" of dogs... and I have yet to have to order more replacements than what it came with because they seem to last forever.
It's also about half that price on petedge.com


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The site Tamara linked to is excellent. I'm not sure which model I have. It is a black and blue cordless dremel brand. Got it for about 20 bucks at wal mart. The nails do heat up, so you only want to stay on each nail a few seconds. I do one foot at a time alternating nails.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE using a dremel on my pup's nails - the breeder recommended we use one, as he has been using one for years and the dogs were no longer afraid of the noise.
he is usually very good about letting me do them. the only problems come in that sometimes it smells a little strange, almost like something burning.
but other than that, it works wonderfully and I much prefer it to the clipper method.

we have either the 200 or the 300, but the ones you had mentioned looked nice because they are cordless.
we got ours from Home Depot, though I'm sure it's cheaper on Amazon.
I would definitely recommend it. oh, and that website about the dremel is very helpful


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

The nails can get very hot if you stay on one nail too long. I do one paw at a time but only stay on each of the nails for a few seconds. I just continue to rotate through the nails on one paw until all are done.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Okay, how about replacements for the grinding/sanding stones? Would the Dremel ones be easier to find? Also, it comes with so many different types of stones for attachments, how will I know which one to use :wacko:


The one we use is the sanding band (Sanding Bands)

There are lots of "after market" versions; it doesn't have to be specifically "dremel" as long as it fits on your unit. Check out your local Home Depot or whatever for replacement bands.

Remember, the key is not to keep it going on the nail continuously. You do it for a few seconds, then go to the next nail. Rotate through the paw till you're finished then go on to the next. Oh, & have lots of treats available as a reward for good behaviour. :becky:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Alright, one last question...

DoberDawn recommended 120 grit sanding bands, but I also saw some 240 grit ones. Has anyone tried the finer ones, or should I just stick with 120?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The finer ones seem to take longer but I have used them to round edges. I like the 120.


----------

